# muscat grape vinegar



## Mark_in_Hollywood

Does the Subject of my post mean

muscat grape vinegar   ?

포도 식초 무스카트         ?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muscat_(grape)

So, putting it all together, what is the proper way to say:

Do you make vinegar with the juice of the muscat grape and where do you sell this product in the United States? Or put into the terms of commerce: Muscat Vinegar (much like the Cider Vinegar, Wine Vinegar or Malt Vinegar).


> *
> Put the ORIGINAL sentence in the title, NOT your translation attempt.
> Do not link business websites.*


----------



## Kross

1) Vinegar is usually called XX 식초 such as 사과 식초, 포도 식초, etc. So according to this pattern, muscat grape vinegar should be called 머스캣 포도 식초. (I haven’t heard of it before, so its name can be different in the market)

2) 머스캣 포도 식초를 귀사에서 만드시나요? 혹시 미국에서도 구입 가능하면 어디서 구입할 수 있나요? 그리고 사이다 식초, 와인 식초, 맥아 식초처럼 머스캣 식초라는 판매 용어를 사용하시나요?

It seems we have grape vinegars in Korea, but I am not sure if any of them come from muscat grapes.


----------



## Kross

I asked OTTOGI(오뚜기) about them making and selling muscat grape vinegar. They have just answered that they don't manufacture it. 

This is what they say:

안녕하세요. XXX 고객님. 

오뚜기 제품을 애용해 주셔서 감사합니다. 

고객님이 문의하신 머스캣 포도 식초는 생산,판해 하지 않고 있습니다. 

더운날씨 건강유의 하시고 좋은시간 보내시기 바랍니다. 

감사합니다.


----------



## Mark_in_Hollywood

The ASSI Supermarket in Los Angeles sold a vinegar, in the vinegar and condiment section, not in some out-of-the-way section of the market. I believe the brand was Ottogi, but as a post below this says the Ottogi brand doesn't make Muscat vinegar, I must assume that as true. Using the Korean script you have provided I can find no reference to it using Google to search for the keywords. The plastic bottle, 1/2 liter, had only a little English on the front label. One of the few English words was: Muscat Grape. It is simply put, the best tasting vinegar I have ever tasted. Thank to Kross for the excellent help. - A search for: muscat grape vinegar shows nothing on the 'net from Korea. Strange. And the Trader Joe's Orange Muscat Grape Vinegar does not count, as they have added the flavorings to the vinegar, not used Muscat grapes, distilled them and then converted the wine into vinegar. Again, thank you to all who helped here.


----------

